# Now you pay for get No$gba v2.6



## cls (Dec 18, 2007)

'llo
this is the end of free download for no$gba
show in no$gba homepage : 

No$gba Newest-Gaming-Version Downloads
Donate $2.50 (via paypal) and Download newest no$gba version (support the no$gba project) 

Why that donation stuff...?
I've had some money saved up when starting to make no$gba in summer 2001, during last some years the money became less and less, so, without some new money, I won't be able to continue to work on no$gba much longer. Now, if less than one of a hundred people would click the donations button - that would probably solve no$gba's monetary problems. 

No money no paypal no update?
If you don't have paypal (I know it isn't available in all countries), or don't have the money - sorry - no new update. But wait, the current version will become free for download when the next newer version comes out (next month or so). So please be patient. For now, you can download the next older version (for free) below. And keep in mind, without donations I can't keep working fulltime on no$gba, so it'd be updated less often, and so, paypal donations are a great invention - even for people whom don't have paypal at all :-)


----------



## sekhu (Dec 18, 2007)

interesting tact


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Dec 18, 2007)

I am looking at the No$gba site and I see nothing written there. about that...something weird is going on


----------



## Hooya (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like he'll have to change the name.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2007)

Its out, for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Source:

http://www.dsflash.nl/

Download is there, locally!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2007)

I would donate too, but I dont have a PayPal account;...


----------



## DrKupo (Dec 18, 2007)

I donated because I'm not an asshole. 

EDIT: Hotel Dusk now runs at full speed, no music problems anymore.


----------



## iritegood (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Looks like he'll have to change the name.
> 
> 
> The name doesn't mean it's free. Because it has always been pay-to-use (only for the developer's version though).
> ...


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2007)

Tnx alot cls, for all the work!


----------



## TLSpartan (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(cls @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> 'llo
> this is the end of free download for no$gba
> show in no$gba homepage :
> 
> ...



The last sentence makes no sense. Sounds scammy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://nocash.emubase.de/gba.htm

Site with the info posted by OP


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2007)

What is the changelog now?
on its site it only says 3d software rendering (circa 2x faster than opengl)


----------



## DrKupo (Dec 18, 2007)

I've seen big improvements in every game using 3d i've tested. Hotel Dusk no longer has HUGE 3d issues during the intro, which it did in the last version. It's also running at full-speed. NSMB now runs at full speed and doesn't hang up.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, sounds like the emu's are improved once again


----------



## DrKupo (Dec 18, 2007)

Other changes include full-speed Hunters and other involved 3d games.

CHANGELOG!

- nds/3d: soft-renderer: uses fast linear color/texture interpolation when w1=w2
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: supports perspective-correct texture (eg. eragon/demo)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: supports perspective-correct rgb color interpolation
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: picks correct vertex/color/attributes on 1dot polygons
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: prevents polys at existing/possible x1=256 (off-screen)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: allows bigger than possible rear-depth (clubhouse dart)
- nds/3d/debug: vram viewer correctly shows swap buffers as 1st command in tree
- nds/3d/help: added note on situations where lower/right edges are excluded
- nds/3d/help: anti-aliasing doesn't work with (opaque) lines and wire-frames
- nds/3d/help: anti-aliasing isn't used on edge-marked polys/lines/wire-frames
- nds/3d/help: swap_buffers parameters are applied on the FOLLOWING gxcommands
- nds/3d/help: swap_buffers does NOT copy re-ports (disp3dcnt/toon_table/etc)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: supports w-buffering (games with reversed z working)
- nds/3d/help: confirmed guessed texture slot locations for rear-plane bitmaps
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: allows dots on lower/right clip-boundary (off-viewport)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: prevents polys at y1=192 or y1=negative (off-screen)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: handles faulty viewports (exceeding 192 scanlines)
- nds/3d: re-renders old frame on master changes (disp3dcnt or port 330h..3BFh)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: discards correct vertex of invalid twisted |X| quads
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: emulates edge-marking (edge_color, opaque, polygon_id)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: emulates correct size of line-segments and wire-frames
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: emulates correct size of edge-marked polygons
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: emulates correct size of translucent and opaque polys
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: enulates inwards/outwards/left/right/front/back edges
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: emulates steep, flat, vertical, horizontal edges
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: emulates correct rounding of screen coordinates
- nds/3d: supports direct capture from 3d engine (instead from engine a only)
- nds/2d/bugfixes: inits engine b on reset, fixed engine b base in vram viewer
- nds/3d: opengl: internally breaks all polygon strips to separate polygons
- nds/3d: buffers translucent polys, and renders them later (after opaque polys)
- nds/3d/help: corrected polygon_attr.bit11 (affects pixels, not whole polygons)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: stores alpha in framebuf (unlike evil generic opengl)
- nds/3d/help: added description on clamped textures (clips to minmax 0,siz-1)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: supports texture clamp, repeat, and flip-repeat modes
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: clips texcoord (only if needed; point1 or point2>max)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: supports toon table (and skips green/blue calculations)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: does texture blending (modulation,decal,toon,highlight)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: explodes texture bitmap and renders texture by texcoord
- nds/3d: emulates polygon_attr having no effect until next begin_vtxs command
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: renderer uses linear (quick'n'dirty) color/texcoord
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: interpolates color and texcoord (if any) on rendering
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: interpolates color and texcoord (if any) on clipping
- nds/3d: allocates/stores color/texcoord/screencoord in each buffered vtx-entry
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: re-ensures range after clipping (for rounding errors)
- nds/3d: vram viewer: fixed 4x4 texel texture mode1 crash (missing pusha/popa)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: optional depth_update for translucent polys (less only)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: optional depth_less or depth_equal rendering condition
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: interpolates depth (z) horizontally and vertically
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: initializes rear-plane rgba,depth,etc (blank or bitmap)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: front/back/linesegment check (on first three vertices)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: hides far-plane-intersecting (if enabled in poly_attr)
- nds/3d: soft-renderer: clips polygons to all six sides of the view-volume
- web/paypal: added an evil "donate 2.50 and download newest version" button
- dos: due to the soft-renderer, dos version is now fully supporting 3d video
- a22i: added LO (usingned lower) as alias for CC (carry clear) (thanks niels)


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2007)

Tnx!

Where did you find this?


----------



## DrKupo (Dec 18, 2007)

Some random emulation site, don't remember which one


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, found it too.


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 18, 2007)

Donated and got it. The new 3D renderer works brilliantly. Also, shame on the people who pirate this. $2.50 is nothing at all.


----------



## bryehn (Dec 18, 2007)

worth every penny. everything i have on my cart works in this (FFXII included)


----------



## xalphax (Dec 18, 2007)

no$gba is great, will donate for sure!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2007)

I would really donate, but I dont have a paypal account...


----------



## Kingwad (Dec 18, 2007)

I bought the Debug version just to support him (and to help with development, but mostly support), and I'll buy the Gamer version to support him. Mayby I'll pay twice. It's worth way more than that.


----------



## azotyp (Dec 18, 2007)

I have my acekard and dont need freakin emulators (besides there is free ideas).


----------



## DrKupo (Dec 18, 2007)

I have my G6 Real and an old SC SD around, and I use this emulator so I don't have to squit in a desperate attempt to see the DS screen.

Ideas sucks in comparison to No$gba. $2.50 may as well be free, stop being a cheap, worthless polock.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 18, 2007)

This actually runs Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam without any slowdown XD The FPS isn't optimal though... and the graphics aren't that good... But it is playable


----------



## Beware (Dec 18, 2007)

People need to be a little less greedy.  Just pony up the $2 to help support someone who is working very hard so you don't have to buy a $130 DS or a $50 import, etc.

I'm pretty excited about this release.  I've never bothered with DS emulators, but I may give this version a try as it seems to run a lot of my favorite games really well.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Donated and got it. The new 3D renderer works brilliantly. Also, shame on the people who pirate this. $2.50 is nothing at all.


im not paying for piracy


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 18, 2007)

im not donating shhhhhhhhhhit lol


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 18, 2007)

I donated, $2.50 (€1,79 euro it is.)

Why?

Cause i payed nothing for my windows and office license (sttll it's legit, work bought the lisence for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
I pay also for descent shareware i often use, i "donate" for this to, cause i often use it when no ds in the neighbour (at work)

I have no problem with a "Donation" of $2.50 for no$gba 2.6, i do have a problem "paying" $25 for Marat vgba emu!
With all respect to his, work, it's a great gba emu with nice tools BUT, i can use visualboyadvance for free that does the job fine.

At this momment, there are not many to none free alternatives that are at no$gba emulation level.


----------



## moshii (Dec 18, 2007)

n.b. no$ doesn't relate to the price of the emu but to martins life-style... 

Without this emu we would certainly have a lot less homebrew...


----------



## MaHe (Dec 18, 2007)

I would donate, but I don't have a credit card. But then again, I don't even need it - I have a DS myself ...


----------



## Kingwad (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmm.. no$gba is still free to download, it's just 1 release behind the $2.50 download. So it's only those who want the latest bug fixes NOW that will need to complain. Oh, and "Sounds scammy"??? Are you serious? This guys been giving you gold for years! Give him some pocket change!


----------



## Banger (Dec 18, 2007)

I am not donating right now but one thing I would like to know is if that as soon as new updates come the old one becomes free. But the people that donated do they get the new version that free as they donated for the older version which is now free?


----------



## dualscreenman (Dec 19, 2007)

This is so worth it. I played with it at a friend's house. Unfortunately, my parents won't approve of me sending money to some random dude in Germany. I guess I'll be stuck a version behind from now on unless I'm at my friend's house.


----------



## IBNobody (Dec 19, 2007)

What kind of rig do you need to be running to get 100% on hotel dusk?


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(dualscreenman @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> This is so worth it. I played with it at a friend's house. Unfortunately, my parents won't approve of me sending money to some random dude in Germany. I guess I'll be stuck a version behind from now on unless I'm at my friend's house.



Do you know what kind a site you are on...?


----------



## dualscreenman (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes? I still respect Mr. Korth and the hard work he has put in to the emulator. I communicate with him via email too helping with bug reports and such. To me he's not just some anonymous dude on the internet releasing stuff. I respect him much more than a company that's making money enough to buy diamond studded swimming pools by releasing crap. Aww geez, hasn't anyone ever heard of an ethical pirate?


----------



## DrKupo (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> What kind of rig do you need to be running to get 100% on hotel dusk?



8800 gts 640 mb/core2duo e6600/4 gb ram/vista ultimate 64 bit


----------



## Banger (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(IBNobody @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of rig do you need to be running to get 100% on hotel dusk?
> ...


The down fall is vista.


----------



## iritegood (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(dualscreenman @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Yes? I still respect Mr. Korth and the hard work he has put in to the emulator. I communicate with him via email too helping with bug reports and such. To me he's not just some anonymous dude on the internet releasing stuff. I respect him much more than a company that's making money enough to buy diamond studded swimming pools by releasing crap. Aww geez, hasn't anyone ever heard of an ethical pirate?


Arggh, mateys did ya just hear that? This landlubber be an "ethical" pirate!
Yo ho ho! To davy jones' locker with this scurvy dog!


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 19, 2007)

Donated simply because of the many improvements I've been hearing of. Although I'm on debian at the moment so I have little use for it until I get all the parts for my new computer. Keep up the good work, Martin!

And for those in Canada or the US that think they need a credit card to use paypal, you don't. You can use your bank account to add cash to your paypal account. Takes a couple days though.

EDIT: Spoke too soon. So far Crossover is running the emulator 100% perfect.


----------



## dualscreenman (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, the emulator does work perfectly in Wine/Crossover/Cedga.


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Donated and got it. The new 3D renderer works brilliantly. Also, shame on the people who pirate this. $2.50 is nothing at all.
> ...



You bought a flash cart, didn't you?


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 19, 2007)

I feel really bad for not donating, you did such a really good job with these improvements.=/

I'll donate if I can, keep up the good work!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> I feel really bad for not donating, you did such a really good job with these improvements.=/
> 
> I'll donate if I can, keep up the good work!



Same for me...
THis is really worth the money...


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah... We like to sort of "skirt" ethics here. How many of us really buy an R4, M3, Supercard, or whatever just for MP3s and movies? Thought so.

For the price of 2-4 games, you can download hundreds to swap in or out. A flash cart takes less space than stacks of normal DS/GBA ones too.


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm all for asking for donations, but making them a requirement to get the latest release? I don't agree with that, you either make it commercial/shareware, or free, with optional donations.
If a project has optional donations, I will often donate, but having them as a requirement is a huge turn off to me.


----------



## Glacius0 (Dec 19, 2007)

This is no big surprise. This guy making the emu has been around since GB. Back then he didn't make his work available to the public at all (except for a 10 min or so demo) but instead sold it as a debugger to programmers. The guy really knows his stuff and is imo one of the best programmers in the scene. Anyhow..you know how these things go..if you can download the roms illigally then I'm sure you can figure out how to get the emu in the same way.


----------



## azotyp (Dec 19, 2007)

If he is so great than he should make some proffesionall looking homebrew and sell it for like nogba, people would shure buy some pro. homebrew.


----------



## teonintyfive (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm d-natin' it. I got 25$ for making a Garry's Mod Request, so sure :sax:


----------



## MaHe (Dec 19, 2007)

Let's be honest, we owe this guy. He figured out NoPass, a method that all current SLOT-1 flashcards require to function.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2007)

The only trouble with Martin Korth is the delay when he deals with this kind of thing. If you pay him by paypal you can expect up to 2 weeks to have a reply.. If the next update comes the month after you're gaining 2 weeks... I hope that if he had made such a move he has changed his habit....


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> The only trouble with Martin Korth is the delay when he deals with this kind of thing. If you pay him by paypal you can expect up to 2 weeks to have a reply.. If the next update comes the month after you're gaining 2 weeks... I hope that if he had made such a move he has changed his habit....



You get the link as soon as you pay with PayPal. No wait whatsoever.


----------



## amptor (Dec 19, 2007)

just pirate it


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 19, 2007)

Do or Do not  ... but he did it because he had no other choice ! ... Imagine !  ... very little glory ... Only the pro debug version is (well) protected  so there is nothing to crack ( i found the direct download link from the site in less than 3 seconds ) it is just your choice   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Martin is working on this alone, this seems to be his only income and its just not fair to disrespect his efforts on providing a good Emulator by stealing it only because you have to pay 2 lousy Dollars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shinji257 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'd donate except that I have been boycotting Paypal for the past 3 years.  I'll use it on sites _only_ if they allow me to use it without creating an account and there are plenty out there that can go that route.  If he was willing to accept a different method then maybe I could send him a few bucks his way (I'm not limited by the $2.50 btw).


----------



## Dylaan (Dec 21, 2007)

Anyone know where to get a BIOS file? The one from my DS crashes... (I'm assuming because of FlashME) I found one, but it's in Spanish... (You can change the settings but they revert on close, which you need to do to play games) Thanks! It's a great program, it's good to see that there still are people this good who don't care so much about money.


----------



## Cermage (Dec 21, 2007)

this is sad, its only been a few days and im seeing this popup is various warez sites =\. Support the man, i don't use no$gba yet i donated $10us to him in anyway for the massive contribution he's made to the nintendo emulation scene.


----------



## jelbo (Dec 21, 2007)

Donated. Pirating the emulator is lame and pisses off mr. Korth badly. If you don't want to donate, just get versio 2.5 and wait for 

You don't need a credit card for PayPal in my country (.nl): just open an account and transfer money from your bank account to PayPal. Works fine. As DjoeNtje said, $2,50 is €1,79, so what are you waiting for?

BTW, I experience lots of static hisses in my sound using 2.6, is that normal?


----------



## sekhu (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> just pirate it


qft


----------



## BakuFunn (Dec 21, 2007)

no point for me to donate. I would if i used it. mac btw.


----------



## teonintyfive (Dec 22, 2007)

QUOTE(jelbo @ Dec 21 2007 said:


> Donated. Pirating the emulator is lame and pisses off mr. Korth badly. If you don't want to donate, just get versio 2.5 and wait for
> 
> You don't need a credit card for PayPal in my country (.nl): just open an account and transfer money from your bank account to PayPal. Works fine. As DjoeNtje said, $2,50 is €1,79, so what are you waiting for?
> 
> BTW, I experience lots of static hisses in my sound using 2.6, is that normal?


Donated too, pirating it is indeed idiotic.

I have no credcard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think many people have sound problems.


----------



## Zalda (Dec 22, 2007)

Everytime I want to run a game in v2.6 I get the error Could not read save data...
What should I do now?

I donated for this btw.


----------



## jhjsaat (Dec 22, 2007)

I think the name paypal$nds sounds good or maybe donation$nds?

Lol sorry had to make fun of it, no but really I will donation the $2,50 for the new version the guy is in a need for cash and he put a lot of time in this thing and only ask for 2,50 its not so much money really.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad Martin has fixed is delay issue. Now GO DONATE ! (I won't do it because I've the debug version...)


----------



## Satangel (Dec 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Zalda @ Dec 22 2007 said:


> Everytime I want to run a game in v2.6 I get the error Could not read save data...
> What should I do now?
> 
> I donated for this btw.




I get this error too...
Any help?


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 22, 2007)

First Change Option (F11) GBA Mode = NDS and look also under NDS cartridge media  = Flash 512Kbytes  or something else like EEPROM 64Kbytes if it is not working . Then reset cartridge ( Num * ) until it works with the needed save format and *enjoy* ... if you plan to play again later don't forget Save option ;-)




Read the FAQ and forums like Official one ( recent thread about .sav  ) or search to dig things like http://www.emutalk.net/archive/index.php/t-39906.html.

Here is Retrogames  my free _Xmas Gift_ for you Nocash$Owners ;-)


----------



## 23qwerty (Dec 23, 2007)

Well if you want 2.6 free I found one n0$gba 2.6






```
AhnLab-V3ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22.10ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.21ÂÂÂÂ-
AntiVirÂÂÂÂ7.6.0.46ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22ÂÂÂÂ-
AuthentiumÂÂÂÂ4.93.8ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22ÂÂÂÂ-
AvastÂÂÂÂ4.7.1098.0ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22ÂÂÂÂ-
AVGÂÂÂÂ7.5.0.516ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22ÂÂÂÂ-
BitDefenderÂÂÂÂ7.2ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.23ÂÂÂÂ-
CAT-QuickHealÂÂÂÂ9.00ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22ÂÂÂÂ-
ClamAVÂÂÂÂ0.91.2ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.23ÂÂÂÂ-
DrWebÂÂÂÂ4.44.0.09170ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22ÂÂÂÂ-
eSafeÂÂÂÂ7.0.15.0ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.20ÂÂÂÂsuspicious Trojan/Worm
eTrust-VetÂÂÂÂ31.3.5395ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.21ÂÂÂÂ-
EwidoÂÂÂÂ4.0ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22ÂÂÂÂ-
FileAdvisorÂÂÂÂ1ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.23ÂÂÂÂ-
FortinetÂÂÂÂ3.14.0.0ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22ÂÂÂÂ-
F-ProtÂÂÂÂ4.4.2.54ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22ÂÂÂÂ-
F-SecureÂÂÂÂ6.70.13030.0ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.21ÂÂÂÂ-
IkarusÂÂÂÂT3.1.1.15ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.23ÂÂÂÂ-
KasperskyÂÂÂÂ7.0.0.125ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.23ÂÂÂÂ-
McAfeeÂÂÂÂ5191ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.21ÂÂÂÂ-
MicrosoftÂÂÂÂ1.3109ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.23ÂÂÂÂ-
NOD32v2ÂÂÂÂ2743ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.23ÂÂÂÂ-
NormanÂÂÂÂ5.80.02ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.21ÂÂÂÂ-
PandaÂÂÂÂ9.0.0.4ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22ÂÂÂÂ-
Prevx1ÂÂÂÂV2ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.23ÂÂÂÂ-
RisingÂÂÂÂ20.23.52.00ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22ÂÂÂÂ-
SophosÂÂÂÂ4.24.0ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22ÂÂÂÂ-
SunbeltÂÂÂÂ2.2.907.0ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.21ÂÂÂÂ-
SymantecÂÂÂÂ10ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.23ÂÂÂÂ-
TheHackerÂÂÂÂ6.2.9.168ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22ÂÂÂÂ-
VBA32ÂÂÂÂ3.12.2.5ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22ÂÂÂÂ-
VirusBusterÂÂÂÂ4.3.26:9ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.22ÂÂÂÂ-
Webwasher-GatewayÂÂÂÂ6.6.2ÂÂÂÂ2007.12.23ÂÂÂÂ-
```


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 23, 2007)

QUOTE(23qwerty @ Dec 22 2007 said:


> Well if you want 2.6 free I found one LINK REMOVED
> Â



Sigh, what a douchebag.

Edit: I hope you enjoy your warn/ban.


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 23, 2007)

QUOTE(23qwerty @ Dec 23 2007 said:


> Unable to Quote deleted text
> 
> Yep ... it was there
> 
> ...


... Suspicious trojan ^^ ...

... ooops vanished ;-)


----------



## 23qwerty (Dec 23, 2007)

Meh it was 1/32 and I was looking for forum rules and I couldn't find them anywhere sorry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Oh I found it, was hiding near the top  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry about that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh btw chuck thanks for calling me a douchebag very nice


----------



## Nero (Dec 23, 2007)

Pirating the emulator to play pirated games?

How low will people go these days?
Just donate money to him; don't you pirate enough?

(I'm looking at amptor and 23qwerty)

~Nero


----------



## teonintyfive (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(23qwerty @ Dec 23 2007 said:


> I was looking for forum rules and I couldn't find them anywhere








sigh


----------



## 23qwerty (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(23qwerty @ Dec 23 2007 said:


> Meh it was 1/32 and I was looking for forum rules and I couldn't find them anywhere sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thanks for not quoting the rest
this is the first forum I've seen that has the rules not in a forum


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

im thinking of downloading 2.6 is it the newest version and does it playgames at full speed ?


----------



## chuckstudios (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(23qwerty @ Dec 23 2007 said:


> Meh it was 1/32 and I was looking for forum rules and I couldn't find them anywhere sorryÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome. Regardless of what the forum rules are, it's still a complete asshole move to put that file up for download.


----------



## Mentz (Jul 22, 2008)

What's happened to no$gba site?
Email address does not exist anymore and donations are impossible...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm really sad...


----------



## enarky (Jul 22, 2008)

Mentz said:
			
		

> What's happened to no$gba site?
> Email address does not exist anymore and donations are impossible...
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is where it always was, what are you muttering about?

http://nocash.emubase.de/gba.htm


----------



## Mentz (Jul 22, 2008)

try to write an email to him....
try to donate some money...

And after all this 2 simply actions...
Reply...


----------



## enarky (Jul 22, 2008)

This has nothing to do with the website.


----------



## Mentz (Jul 22, 2008)

enarky said:
			
		

> This has nothing to do with the website.



The website in useless without the one who develop no$gba...
I'm asking if anyone knows what happened to Martin...


----------



## enarky (Jul 22, 2008)

Unfortunately nobody knows where in the world he is. You're not the only one wondering about that.


----------

